# Sägespäne von Eichenholz



## guenter (19. Dez. 2006)

An alle die Eichenholz gegen Fadenalgen einsetzen!

Bei uns im Wald werden zur Zeit viele Eichenstämme zersägt.

Die Sägespäne ist sehr grob. Wenn ich sie in einen Sack mache müsste

es doch eine bessere Wirkung haben als Äste. Oder ????????

Gruß Günter


----------



## Olli.P (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hi Günter,


das sollte wohl so sein.....

wenn du die Säcke dann noch am Wassereinlauf in den Teich hängst werden sie sofort noch gut mit Wasser umspült.... 

Aber geht es da bei den Fadenalgen nicht eigentlich nur um die Eichenrinde oder ist es wirklich das ganze Holz?????


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hallo Günter, hallo Olaf,

 ja es sind die Eichenrinden die gegen die Fadenalgen wirken.
ABER auch den PH-Wert nach unten drücken!
Ich persönlich werde es nächstes Jahr mir Gerstenstroh versuchen, was ohne die PH-Wert Absenkung gegen Fadenalgen wirken soll.


----------



## karsten. (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Günter, hallo Olaf,
> 
> ja es sind die Eichenrinden die gegen die Fadenalgen wirken.
> ABER auch den PH-Wert nach unten drücken!
> Ich persönlich werde es nächstes Jahr mir Gerstenstroh versuchen, was ohne die PH-Wert Absenkung gegen Fadenalgen wirken soll.




Hallo 
das ist so nicht ganz richtig !
die Gerbsäure , das Tannin und die anderen möglicherweise wirksamen 
Verbindungen sind im "lebenden" Holz viel mehr enthalten als in der 
Rinde der Eiche . 
Richtig ist das Gerbsäure den ph-Wert entsprechend senkt
aber das kann man beobachten und gut z.B. mit Muschelkalk o.ä.
händeln.
Die wasserlöslichen Verbindungen der Eiche wirken warscheinlich in Kombination
und geben bei ihrer Vermentation weniger Stickstoff frei als zum Beispiel
Gerstenstroh. 

während das Gerstenstroh gerade während seiner Fermantation wirkt
und danach eher schadet

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

wobei der Zeitpunkt für den Einsatz Eichenauszügen jetzt eher
ungeeignet ist . 



https://ssl.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/artikel/352/74278/


----------



## rainthanner (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hallo, 

unterschätze nicht den Anteil vom *Kettenöl* in der Späne.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Steingarnele (23. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> das ist so nicht ganz richtig !
> die Gerbsäure , das Tannin und die anderen möglicherweise wirksamen
> Verbindungen sind im "lebenden" Holz viel mehr enthalten als in der
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

ich verwende bei meinen Aquarien lieber die Rinde der Eiche, gerade aus dem Grund weil sie nicht so schnell das Wasser kippen lässt (also wohl weniger enthält). Zum anderen, weil darin schon kleine Mikroorganismen sind, die meine Welse und Garnelen lieben. Es hat ja wenig Sinn, das Eine hinein zu geben, und mit dem Anderen gegenzusteuern. 
Mit dem Stroh kannst du gut Recht haben, das es mit der Zeit mehr schadet. Ich hab's noch nie versucht, und kann da nix zu sagen.


----------



## karsten. (25. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> ......lieber die Rinde der Eiche...........
> nicht so schnell das Wasser kippen lässt ..............
> ...........
> 
> ...




Hallo 

es ging bei der Verwendung von Tanninen der Eiche nicht um 
die Quantität sondern die Qualität .
In Eichenrinde ist nichts Besseres als in Eichenspänen außer ,
dass durch Wetter und Sonne ein Großteil der wirksamen Säfte bereits zerstört sind.

Gegensteuern muss man , wenn man "Übersteuert"  

von KIPPEN im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung von Eiche
bei Gartenteichen kann doch gar keine Rede sein 

Die ph-senkende Wirkung der Gerbsäure ist m.M.n. nicht der eigentliche 
Wirkmechanismus aber man muss die eventuelle Ansäuerung doch im Auge behalten. 

wer am Teich nach dem Motto dosiert : "Viel hilft Viel"
hat eh verloren !  

das Puffervermögen der KH wird mit Dosierungen
wie man sie üblicherweise verwendet gut fertig. 

in Muschelkalk gebundene "Härte" wird eben bei "Bedarf" frei.



mit freundlichem Gruß

und 

Frohes Fest


----------



## guenter (29. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hallo nochmal im Jahr 2006,

ich habe den Schritt gewagt und Eichenspäne in einen Papierkorbeinsatz
mit sehr kleinen Löchern in den Teich gebracht. Es schwimmt etwas Späne
im Teich (ganz wenig). Der Auslauf von der Pumpe durchströmt den Einsatz.
Die Fadenalgen hängen jetzt ganz schlaff runter und werden bräunlich.
Zeigt also Wirkung!
Das Wasser ist natürlich auch etwas bräunlich geworden.
Wird aber mit dem ersten Wasserwechsel im Frühjahr erledigt sein.

Danke für die Tipps.

Einen guten Wechsel von 2006 auf 2007

Gruß Günter


----------



## Bello (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hallo,

wollte die Wassertrübung bei meinem 2 Jahre alten Teich auch mit 2 Eichenstämmen (1 m) bekämpfen. Zeigte aber bislang keine Wirkung.

U. a. zu hoher Fischbesatz, den ich parallel bekämpfe.

Welche preiswerte Ausrüstung könnt Ihr zur Untersuchung der Wasserqualität empfehlen. Evtl. Internetadresse.

Ich habe jetzt bereits mehrmals Muschelkalk als probates Mittel von Teichtrübung gelesen. Wie wird das am effektivsten bei einem Teichvolumen von 8 m³ angewandt?

Gruß
Bello


----------



## karsten. (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sägespäne von Eichenholz*

Hallo

ach man !  

lies doch auch mal die anderen Treads zum Thema Algen !

eine durch Algen hervorgerufene Wassertrübung 
noch dazu bei starkem Besatz
bekämpfst Du doch nicht allein damit in dem Du zusätzlich Säure und Kalk einträgst !  

Muschelkalk ist KEIN probates Mittel gegen Teichtrübung ! 

damit kann man sich seine KH bei Bedarf auf ein günstigeres Niveau 
heben und sich einen gebunden Vorrat im Teich anlegen.

außerdem laufen Prozesse im bepflanzten Bodenfilter (sofern vorhanden)
mit Kalk offenbar besser ab.

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------

